# c-notching a MK2?



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

I have had a few requests to bring back the pics of my c-notch so here it is. Any questions feel free to ask







.
























































































A few Kippen shots from after the c-notch.



























































































_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 5:40 AM 3-5-2009_


----------



## watermelonintentions (Jul 7, 2008)

lol.


----------



## crazymoforz (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: c-notching a MK2? (2lowcoupedoor)*

lol. i hope you car is salvage title. or else it will be.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: c-notching a MK2? (crazymoforz)*

seriously....does anyone have experiance with c-notching a MK2


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: c-notching a MK2? (2lowcoupedoor)*

are you getting interference with the axel and the unit body? I know low like mike did some notching years ago. you should have no issues.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: c-notching a MK2? (From 2 to 5)*

when I air the bags out both the axles and the tie rod ends rest on the unibody. If I c-notched it I have a feeling it would lay on the ground when it is parked.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: c-notching a MK2? (2lowcoupedoor)*

i say go for it.


----------



## brandonfast (Sep 11, 2007)

you can just flip the tie rods, i just did a totaly ghetto notch job on my jetta over the weekend. its easily do-able. i doubt your car is used for autocrossing or canyon runs. so if not just go for it man!


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (brandonfast)*

You can't just flip the tie rod ends. The knuckles have to be moddified to flip the tie rods because of the taper of the outer tie rod end. I'd rather just c-notch a spot for the tie rod end and c-notch a spot for the axles. 
It doesn't sould like anyone has done this on a MK2 yet...so I guess I'll be the first.


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_You can't just flip the tie rod ends. The knuckles have to be moddified to flip the tie rods because of the taper of the outer tie rod end. I'd rather just c-notch a spot for the tie rod end and c-notch a spot for the axles. 
It doesn't sould like anyone has done this on a MK2 yet...so I guess I'll be the first. 

1000000000% positive you are not the first lowlifemike did it YEARs ago.


----------



## supersoaker50 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Re: (From 2 to 5)*

yea ive seen a few mk2's notched in the front AND rear...
xpalendocious did it on his mk2 when he went rwd... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (schnell_8v)*

Well I'm headed out to my shop today to do the c-notch. I'll post some pics.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Well the c-notch is done. Here are the pics I took.
Step 1:
Air all the bags out and mark with chalk where you have to notch.








Step 2:
The frame right above where the inner tie rods bottomed out has a pinch weld. I was origionally going to do a separate c-notch for the tie rod ends but I ended up not doing it. Simply cut the pinch weld off and gain at least 1 inch of room...not c-notch or extra reinforcement needed! It's kind of hard to see it but in the first picture where I was marking you can see how the frame goes up and then flat....in the second picture the frame just continues up. Worked out great.








Step 3:
Mark where you want you axle c-notch to be.








Step 4:
The point of no return.....Start cutting!! I was origionally going to do a bigger c-notch but decided to go with a smaller one (which is plenty big) because of the way the uni-body is set up. You can see in the pictures that once we started cutting we noticed that the frame is actually inside of the part which we needed clearance from. I didn't need to cut the actuall frame.
























Step 5:
Cut your metal tube to fit the notch.








Step6:
Start welding (Thanks Mr. Brock Jones!)
















Step 7:
paint








I did not have to notch the passenger side axle because of the different diameter of the axle but did have to notch where the tie rod end hit the same as the passenger side. I gained at least another 3/4" lower in the front by doing all the notching. now the front bumper can sit on the ground! Any questions IM me.


----------



## jtsolinsky (Aug 22, 2007)

nice .. looks real clean. good job and glad it worked out for you


----------



## EDM_v-dub (Mar 16, 2003)

Any pictures of it in action now?


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (EDM_v-dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EDM_v-dub* »_Any pictures of it in action now?


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

*Re: (EDM_v-dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EDM_v-dub* »_Any pictures of it in action now?

x3


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

Not yet, I'll post em when I take some.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

Here is some pics a local dude took from a GTG the other day. Enjoy!



























































_Modified by 2lowcoupedoor at 2:50 AM 7-27-2008_


----------



## EuroGruppe (Aug 10, 2005)

soooo sexy!!


----------



## jackripper1984 (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (EuroGruppe)*

HOLY ****!!! THAT IS A PROPER SLAM JOB. BRAVO!!!


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (jackripper1984)*

my god! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L.I.VW13 (Apr 9, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*

I think i want to bag my mk2 now







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

looks stellar!


----------



## From 2 to 5 (Feb 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

F'ing Proper, good job


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: c-notching a MK2? (2lowcoupedoor)*

What is the thickness of that tube?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (From 2 to 5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *From 2 to 5* »_F'ing Proper, good job

x2
Holy balls http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: c-notching a MK2? (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_What is the thickness of that tube?

1/4"


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: c-notching a MK2? (2lowcoupedoor)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: c-notching a MK2? (Bnana)*

sick!!


----------



## dubweiser1 (Dec 23, 2001)

*for flipping tie rod ends..*

heres the part i used to run flipped tie rod ends on my caddy truck. it helps put the tie rod end more parallel to the control to eliminate bump steer and allow you to go lower without a c notch
http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDe...%2D11


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks perfect! ANy more shots that show a good side of it?


----------



## vw-supreme (Jul 10, 2003)

nice work man... its wonderful to see it so low ;-)


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (vw-supreme)*

8v lip


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: for flipping tie rod ends.. (dubweiser1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubweiser1* »_heres the part i used to run flipped tie rod ends on my caddy truck. it helps put the tie rod end more parallel to the control to eliminate bump steer and allow you to go lower without a c notch
http://www2.cip1.com/ProductDe...%2D11 

I will keep that in mind...I wouldn't mind picking up a set of those.


----------



## sdobbins (Apr 25, 2007)

looks awesome jason...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## corrado2nr (Dec 11, 2002)

im new to the air stuff so if my question is stupid sorry. 
The front is kick ass sitting on the ground like that ... what about the rear if your wheels and tires were not so wide would it go lower and if so how much or would you also have to modify the frame on the rear as well? 
Thanks
P.S. your car is pretty kick ass all around


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: (corrado2nr)*

str8 gangster


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (corrado2nr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2nr* »_im new to the air stuff so if my question is stupid sorry. 
The front is kick ass sitting on the ground like that ... what about the rear if your wheels and tires were not so wide would it go lower and if so how much or would you also have to modify the frame on the rear as well? 
Thanks
P.S. your car is pretty kick ass all around 

If I was running a skinner rear set up I could go a couple inches lower in the rear.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

HELP
I can not see the pics for the notching process and I would like to so when I bag my jetta I can get it right the first time. Thanks


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (corrado2nr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado2nr* »_im new to the air stuff so if my question is stupid sorry. 
The front is kick ass sitting on the ground like that ... what about the rear if your wheels and tires were not so wide would it go lower and if so how much or would you also have to modify the frame on the rear as well? 
Thanks
P.S. your car is pretty kick ass all around 

There is a limit on the rear as well, if your tires are clear. The rear beam will hit pinch welds/structural area near the wheel wells-underbody. That, and if you have a large exhaust, that becomes a problem too. Techtonics 2.5" system is super close, it can hit.


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (GTi2OV)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTi2OV* »_
There is a limit on the rear as well, if your tires are clear. The rear beam will hit pinch welds/structural area near the wheel wells-underbody. That, and if you have a large exhaust, that becomes a problem too. Techtonics 2.5" system is super close, it can hit.

Techtonics 2.25 hit's on mine... I keep breaking rear exhaust hangers..thinking of just going with a side pipe and shaving the rear bumper


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

bring back the pics bumb?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (JonnyPhenomenon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JonnyPhenomenon* »_bring back the pics bumb?

Done....just go back to post #1


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*

that is AWESOME. I need to do this to my rocco.
even at this ride height, my passenger side axle slams.


----------



## #1 S T U N N A (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (2lowcoupedoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2lowcoupedoor* »_Well the c-notch is done. Here are the pics I took.
Step 1:
Air all the bags out and mark with chalk where you have to notch.








Step 2:
The frame right above where the inner tie rods bottomed out has a pinch weld. I was origionally going to do a separate c-notch for the tie rod ends but I ended up not doing it. Simply cut the pinch weld off and gain at least 1 inch of room...not c-notch or extra reinforcement needed! It's kind of hard to see it but in the first picture where I was marking you can see how the frame goes up and then flat....in the second picture the frame just continues up. Worked out great.








Step 3:
Mark where you want you axle c-notch to be.








Step 4:
The point of no return.....Start cutting!! I was origionally going to do a bigger c-notch but decided to go with a smaller one (which is plenty big) because of the way the uni-body is set up. You can see in the pictures that once we started cutting we noticed that the frame is actually inside of the part which we needed clearance from. I didn't need to cut the actuall frame.
























Step 5:
Cut your metal tube to fit the notch.








Step6:
Start welding (Thanks Mr. Brock Jones!)
















Step 7:
paint








I did not have to notch the passenger side axle because of the different diameter of the axle but did have to notch where the tie rod end hit the same as the passenger side. I gained at least another 3/4" lower in the front by doing all the notching. now the front bumper can sit on the ground! Any questions IM me. 



Pics are not working???


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (#1 S T U N N A)*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1 S T U N N A* »_
Pics are not working???

what happened is I moved the pictures to a new folder in my photobucket account so they are not showing up in that post....if you look at the first post I took all the pics I have of the c-notch job and re-posted them in the 1st post plus some extras Kippen took after the c-notch.


----------

